# What about college?



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 17, 2006)

*overeducated?*

I don't remember a poll about college. I suspect this might not be PC but I'm curious if folks went to college. Please post where you went. There might be a former classmate here and you didn't even know it.

I have a BS in Mathematics from Windham College(became Landmark College) in Putney, Vt. To be honest I went to grad school out west mostly as an excuse to ski. I went to the U. of Wyoming got an MA in Adult Education. I skied as much as possible.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ithaca College here.  Its the better of the two schools in Ithaca.


----------



## gores95 (Oct 17, 2006)

Rutgers baby!  6-0 19th ranked RU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tirolerpeter (Oct 17, 2006)

*College?*



Grassi21 said:


> Ithaca College here.  Its the better of the two schools in Ithaca.



I suspect my older son might disagree.  He's a "97" Cornell grad, and a career Naval Officer (LTC currently).  But hey, it's not where you go to school, but what you do wherever you go.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 17, 2006)

Dang...I screwed up. When I was typing up the poll I realized it was in the wrong thread so I backed out and redid it in the correct thread. didn't think this post went in...sorry for the double post/poll.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Oct 17, 2006)

*College?*

I took the SUNY Stony Brook route.  BA Pol Sci "67" and then, after service in the military (Vietnam April 68 - June 69)  I did a Masters Degree there from "70" to "71."  My life experiences have cleary made me think that many people are "over-educated" and "under-smart."


----------



## noski (Oct 17, 2006)

I graduated 13th in my class of 121 in 1979 but didn't go to college. I just didn't know what I wanted to do. I worked HARD and worked my way up thru the ranks of wherever I was working. I was a bank branch manager when I left there after 11years to take my current job (9 years ago)- which I love. I am still not sure what I want to do when I grow up.


----------



## feldmrschl (Oct 17, 2006)

I got a BS in Comp Sci from ULowell before it got assimilated into the collective known as UMass/Lowell.  Just missed graduating w/honors due to my predilection for liquor and women.


----------



## Npage148 (Oct 17, 2006)

I am at the University at Buffalo and will graduate in May 07' with a Doctor of Pharmacy.  Im planning on continueing with my over-education at UB by starting for a Ph.D in pharmaceutical sciences in the fall.  Maybe i'll be done in 2012.  ugh


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Colby College . . . Waterville, ME


----------



## Ski Diva (Oct 17, 2006)

Started at Ithaca College, then transferred after two years to Syracuse University's Newhouse School of Communcations.


----------



## Skier75 (Oct 17, 2006)

SMTC, formerly SMVTI, that's Southern Maine Techical College, then USM(University of Southern Maine)1989, Portland and Gorham campus 1999


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Colby College

One hour from Sugarloaf . . . 50 minutes if I hauled ass.


----------



## Terry (Oct 17, 2006)

The only college I went to was the school of hard knocks! Graduated from high school and went to work. :beer:


----------



## John84 (Oct 17, 2006)

Junior in high school, so I'm just starting to seriously look.


----------



## smootharc (Oct 17, 2006)

*Book learnin' or life learnin' ?*

Quality or quantity ? Over or under ?  Regurgitatin' or originatin' ?  Stuffing little gullets with spoon fed wisdom hatched by school boards that want to ban books ?  What defines "education" and who holds the keys to the pantry of educational nourishment ?  Rest assured, I'm an idiot regarding the 2 plus 2's.....but people seem to love chatting with me at parties (or so my wife says- lovely gal). 

Going existential here before moving on with the education thing, with today's "Great Lines in Movies".  Woody Allen's "A Midsummer Night's Sex Comedy" (1982) when Jose Ferrer's character plugs Tony Robert's character with an arrow and says to himself in wonderment "I've drawn blood.  Who am I ?".  Good flick.  Moving on, then....

When I think of over educated I think of a few trustafarian friends who have never held a job, and who, well into their 40's, are still gathering degrees and "finding themselves".  Puleeze...

Now, me, I squandered an Ivy League education on beer, babes, and buds....so maybe I'm overly diploma'd, underly achievementized cause I got my diploma by the skin of my chinny chin chin.  But I left with a great nickname, and a legend (perhaps infamy) trailing me like a whiff of Paco Rabanne that continues, amongst those who on campus at the time, to this day.   Food fight !!!!!!  

But, wait, there's more....I think I actually chose to do something I love, and turned out, somehow, to be really quite good at it, and when I wake up and look at my tired bones in mirror I can flip the boss the bird.  And go to work if I feel like it (which I do....remember I love my work).  Whatever education I ended up with, it somehow worked out, that liberal arts thing....that goes the way of the dinosaur in this age of micro-specialization.  

And my cum laude classmates, you ask....well there's a lot of unhappy money warriors to be seen at reunions, blowing hot air up eachother's skirts, who justify things by saying.....get this...."well, at least the money's great".  Huh ?  Not sure if that's good education.  It's certainly bad happy-camperism.  But I'm sure some of them will be on campus giving buildings with their trophy wives on their tanned arms.  The happiest graduate of my school....is a guy who is widely considered to be the best poker player in the world....you've seen him on ESPN.  At least I think he's the happiest.  He sure appears to love what he does.  

Anyways, this is a more babblish post than most for me, and please note my tongue firmly in cheek.  Now if me and my therapist can just get me past the guilt I feel for all those classes I skipped....then I say my education was just right.


----------



## thebigo (Oct 17, 2006)

Undergrad was UNH, Mechanical Engineering. I have been woking on my MBA at SNHU on and off for three years, should be done in another two years.

I had a ton of fun at UNH. Managed to go out 3-4 nights a week, while working 30 hours as a research assistant and keeping a decent GPA. 

Looking back I made things harder on myself than they needed to be ... but I wouldnt trade it for anything and even knowing what I know now, I would do it all over again in a second.

I wouldnt say I am overeducated, because thats not possible, but maybe underchallenged?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 17, 2006)

BA - King's college ( the poor man's Notre Dame) 
Master's _ St. Lawrence U
PhD - UB


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 17, 2006)

I am working Ona Accosiates in Criminal Justice From my local comunity college.  What i plan to do from there is still uncertain.....


----------



## Paul (Oct 17, 2006)

I attended 4 schools in 5 years.

Central Ct. State U  - New Britski, CT
Southern Ct. State U  - New Haven, CT
Wesleyan University  - Middletown, CT
Drexel University  - Philadelphia, PA

Got a BA in Mass Media Communications (Film and Video Production)
That was 12 years ago, now I'm an engineer designing WANs for the AT&T Evil Empire, and hold some professional certs CCNA, CCDA etc.....


----------



## RISkier (Oct 17, 2006)

Undergrad - University of North Dakota
Grad - Iowa State University


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2006)

Middlebury College, BA
University of St. Andrews, Scotland (Jr Year Abroad)
Vermont Law School, (JD Candidate)

And on a sidenote....U.S. Senate Page School (Jr. Year of High School)


----------



## Joshua (Oct 17, 2006)

Cornell, undergrad, WNEC Law grad, and I beg to differ with the Ithaca College comment, although your women were better looking


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 17, 2006)

I made a detour into the Marines before entering the workforce.  None of those options apply for me.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 17, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> And on a sidenote....U.S. Senate Page School (Jr. Year of High School)



Quit taunting!


----------



## Chris I (Oct 17, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Ithaca College here.  Its the better of the two schools in Ithaca.



Attending SUNY Cortland here.  Its the better of the three colleges in the area,   especially one of them.:evil:


----------



## Joshua (Oct 17, 2006)

loved hanging out with the Pi Kapp's at Cortland and some good bars too


----------



## Chris I (Oct 17, 2006)

Joshua said:


> loved hanging out with the Pi Kapp's at Cortland and some good bars too




Haven't had a chance to go to any bars yet.  I know the Dark Horse is still around but from what I hear they have gotten rid of many of them, I guess last year like 3 got shut down.  Footballs kept me busy and I've had things to do back home.  I'll get downtown soon.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 17, 2006)

*...*

Berklee College of Music (1 yr;-))  ...was to simply get outta the house & away from the people who called themselves my parents...;-)
Grumman Data Systems Institute
Lowell Institute
Northeastern Univ. (pt)

...as one can see, I've been institutionalized often, but that was before learning to appreciate Winter by sliding down mountains...:smile:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 17, 2006)

Where is the I'm in college option?


----------



## askstowell (Oct 17, 2006)

BA University of Lowell
MS Columbia University


----------



## Sky (Oct 17, 2006)

Undergrad, U Maine, Orono
Grad, University of Louiseville, KY


----------



## stomachdoc (Oct 17, 2006)

Undergrad:  Wesleyan University (Ahh, Powder Ridge, I'll miss you)
Med School:  NYU


----------



## nelsapbm (Oct 18, 2006)

BA from The University of Vermont.......


----------



## dmc (Oct 18, 2006)

Two years of college at Ohio U for communications...  Then ran out of cash...
So i started working and learning IT stuff...  Now i make more then lot's of my friends that finished college...

I can code and talk like a DJ...


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 18, 2006)

Another SUSB here


----------



## Vortex (Oct 18, 2006)

BA in government WNEC 1987.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 18, 2006)

tirolerpeter said:


> I suspect my older son might disagree.  He's a "97" Cornell grad, and a career Naval Officer (LTC currently).  But hey, it's not where you go to school, but what you do wherever you go.



I was totally kidding.  I loved my experience at IC but Cornell is a damn fine institution.  

I earn the money for my lift tickets by being a corporate trainer for a financial software company.  The job has given me two opportunities to teach a class in Cornell's MBA program.  

Ithaca is an amazing town!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ski Diva said:


> Started at Ithaca College, then transferred after two years to Syracuse University's Newhouse School of Communcations.



Both schools have great communications programs.  I was class of 99.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 18, 2006)

Chris I said:


> Attending SUNY Cortland here.  Its the better of the three colleges in the area,   especially one of them.:evil:



Who won the Jug this year?  I could care less about the football teams, I played lax.  Boy did we have some battles with the Red Dragons.


----------



## kickstand (Oct 18, 2006)

Bentley College - BSCIS, Class of 1995


----------



## Ski Diva (Oct 18, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Both schools have great communications programs.  I was class of 99.



You'd have to subtract 23 years for me.


----------



## Chris I (Oct 18, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Who won the Jug this year?  I could care less about the football teams, I played lax.  Boy did we have some battles with the Red Dragons.



Last year cortland won in ithica.  This years game is Nov. 11 here at cortland...  (Ithica is looking really good this year)


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 18, 2006)

Paul said:


> I attended 4 schools in 5 years.
> 
> Central Ct. State U  - New Britski, CT
> Southern Ct. State U  - New Haven, CT
> ...



Similar:  

SUNY Albany
U of Arizona 
Hudson Valley CC
SUNY Albany 

Silly me - I thought I might party less at the U of A, and so transferred for 2 blurry semesters.  After that I had to practice at college for a while at HVCC before my second/final tour of duty at SUNYA.  And all this took me a total of 10 years.......

The moral of the story is, make sure your kids know why they are going to college when they get there.  I was a naive 17-year-old with zero preparation for what to expect or how to handle it.  I threw away a bunch of years and money figuring it out for myself.


----------



## Phildozer (Oct 18, 2006)

Bachelors - Harvard University

Got my education building my own business.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Oct 18, 2006)

undergrad- Northeastern University, bigbog- was the pt in reference to physical therapy, that was my BS, when were you there?

grad- Newington, CT, orthotic and prosthetic program, div of UCONN


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 18, 2006)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Where is the I'm in college option?


Whoops...sorry about that! :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 18, 2006)

Villanova '95


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Whoops...sorry about that! :lol:



Fixed it for ya...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Dang...I screwed up. When I was typing up the poll I realized it was in the wrong thread so I backed out and redid it in the correct thread. didn't think this post went in...sorry for the double post/poll.



I merged the two threads for you too.  That might have screwed up the poll a bit though... Sorry...


----------



## hammer (Oct 18, 2006)

BS Aerospace Engineering Boston University, 1986
MS Mechanical Engineering, Northeastern University, 1991 (3 years part-time)


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I merged the two threads for you too.


Good move. Thanks!


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 18, 2006)

Started at UNC- Wilmington in '91, finished at Northeastern UC with a BSBA-Finance in 2004 (one of those summer breaks got a little lengthy). Finishing my MBA at Northeastern next May.


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm currently at Lyndon State. I'll be graduating in December with a BA in Interactive Digital Multimedia and an AS in Computer Science.


----------

